

Benchmarks: Node.js vs. Go vs. PHP - kr0
http://jaxbot.me/articles/benchmarks_nodejs_vs_go_vs_php_3_14_2013

======
CaveTech
The tests are a little ignorant to say the least. In the comments the author
says it was important "to see how the same code executed in each language",
but the code itself is quite poor and could easily optimized in half a dozen
spots (pre-compute array lengths, pre-increment rather than post-increment,
actually run bubble sort more than once).

Secondly, the sort function only runs once, and then just does nothing 99,999
times. My guess is the V8 JIT and the GO compiler realize this and optimize it
out. Since PHP is interpreted it's shit out of luck.

------
kr0
I ran these tests on my own and tried out what's been discussed here. The
internal count() adds the most bulk. (Note: "real sorting" just means the
array is redeclared for every nth sort).

Original Array ( [0]...) 28.913233995438

Original - with real sorting Array ( [0]...) 29.863515853882

HN Way - with external count() Array ( [0]... ) 4.3388159275055

HN Way - with external count() and real sorting Array ( [0]...)
5.5680060386658

------
cstrat
I would like to have seen a couple more tests done with PHP rather than just
the one.

I've been looking into Node.js lately and have wanted to see direct
comparisons between the two - I currently use PHP mainly.

~~~
kr0
I would like to see the results of some database query tests, as a project im
considering working with wants to use node.js and mongodb over php and mysql.

------
donutdan4114
I would be curious what the benchmarks would be taking the count() functions
out of the for loops for all languages. Those are run on each loop pass, seems
pointlessly heavy.

